# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 07-04-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 31-03-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Shkelqimi dhe renia e shokut Nano" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15428

Titulli: "Shkollat shqiptare" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15427

Titulli: "Mariza Ikonomi!!!" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga besarti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15426

Titulli: "Nje i madhe i fizikes ka thene..." (postuar 07-04-2003 nga juliano1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15425

Titulli: "Tutoriali i Katert! Hacking??? Vazhdo Lexo e te shikojme...." (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15424

Titulli: "Shpjegimi i Triodit, Kreshmes se madhe edhe Javes se Madhe deri ne Pentikost per 2003" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15423

Titulli: "Nano kryqaliu dhe aroma e Dollareve te Callmamaxhive." (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15422

Titulli: "Bicikleta, nga Xhemal Mato." (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15421

Titulli: "Kultura dhe Kombtarizmi" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15417

Titulli: "Kafe  Deli" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15413

Titulli: "Shtepia ne Ishull" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Princesha_Argji)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15412

Titulli: "Gliko Arre" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga ^VJOSA^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15410

Titulli: "Etno Engjejt" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Mira_Prifti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15405

Titulli: "Ka Dhe Keshtu" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga ERINIK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15403

Titulli: "Ketu tregoni reklamistat pls" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga the_boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15401

Titulli: "&quot;Kush do të ishte zgjedhja juaj po tju ofronin një post në kryeministri&quot;" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga LOS-LOBOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15400

Titulli: "Kush Beson Me Zot!" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15397

Titulli: "E solla dhe un koken" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Sander^Mafishja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15392

Titulli: "foto e Kylie Minogue" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15391

Titulli: "Hi nga VlonjateVogel" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga VlonjateVogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15390

Titulli: "Pershendetje." (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Ermand)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15388

Titulli: "C'ka pertej vdekjes?" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga besjon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15384

Titulli: "PERSE NUK LIDHEMI DOT ME SERVERIN SHQIPTAR" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga REG_KRAY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15383

Titulli: "nA NDIHMONI PAK SE NUK PO FUTEMIDOT NE CHAT" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga REG_KRAY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15382

Titulli: "Ku jeni o TRIMA?!" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15380

Titulli: "Dhimbja e kokës.." (postuar 06-04-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15379

Titulli: "PD  dhe  RD" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15378

Titulli: "Çfarë është çmimi i referencës" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15377

Titulli: "Prezantohem edhe une ne forum." (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Charmedgal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15376

Titulli: "A mendoni se anetaret prezantohen me foto te verteta?" (postuar 06-04-2003 nga Henri Anderson)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15373

Titulli: "Ndihme me informacion mbi Frida Kahlo" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Nuska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15372

Titulli: "Ca do te thote ky dokumenti" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15371

Titulli: "Verejtje Rreth Aop te #shqiperia" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga LOS-LOBOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15360

Titulli: "KADARE" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15359

Titulli: "Goto My PC..." (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15357

Titulli: "Tung" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga fatlume)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15356

Titulli: "AMC nje nga misteret e allishverisheve te Qeverise Meta" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15355

Titulli: "BUSH SHPALL FILLIMIN E &quot;LUFTES SE SHENJTE&quot;" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15352

Titulli: "Fotografi  te luftes 1999" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15351

Titulli: "Kush do ARRATISET per ne DURRES me bo plazh ket vere per pushime???" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga asjana_tironsja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15348

Titulli: "Trafiku i femijeve: Një i mitur shitej 5 mijë dollarë" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15345

Titulli: "Dosja Çame në Hagë" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15340

Titulli: "2 DIE 4 :Album i ri ne maj '03" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga fierakja_xxx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15338

Titulli: "KERKES PER @" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga MORO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15337

Titulli: "Ushtare greke ne Bishtin e Palles.." (postuar 05-04-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15334

Titulli: "Pa titull" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15331

Titulli: "Albanologë dhe linguistë të njohur shqiptar, e të huaj" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15330

Titulli: "Ja ku erdha dhe une ne forum" (postuar 05-04-2003 nga ExEL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15322

Titulli: "Grabitësit masakrojnë të verbrën" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga Andrra e Jetes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15320

Titulli: "Foto lulesh" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga S@r@)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15316

Titulli: "Vangjush Furrxhiu" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15315

Titulli: "Foto delfinash!!" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga yllbote69)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15314

Titulli: "Fjalimi i kryeministrit shqiptar Nano në Athinë" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15309

Titulli: "GP Brazil" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga EagLesBlood)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15307

Titulli: "Me rastin e lajmit te ndarjes." (postuar 04-04-2003 nga ardit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15306

Titulli: "Polemike Shqiptaro-Serbe" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15304

Titulli: "Shqiptaret dhe integrimi Ballkanik." (postuar 04-04-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15303

Titulli: "Prokuroria merr Klosin të pandehur, PS e merr të nderuar" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15301

Titulli: "Refleksion mbi komentin e z. Sava Janjiq" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15299

Titulli: "Avokati i Dades nuk vazhdon gjyqin me Berishen" (postuar 04-04-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15298

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: A Kam Faj?
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (1 vota)
 o 'Fajin e ka Azzurro' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15403

Sondazh: a tja keqim engjullit aop
 o 'po' (1 vota)
 o 'jo' (2 vota)
 o 'mendoj se po sepse ai e ka #shqiponjat' (0 vota)
 o 'hmm tja falim kete ralle' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15401

Sondazh: A besoni se anetaret prezantohen me fotot e tyre te verteta?
 o 'Po i besoj.' (3 vota)
 o 'Jo nuk i besoj.' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15373

Sondazh: Kush ju pelqen me shum?
 o 'Adelina Ismaili' (6 vota)
 o 'Bleona Qerreti' (1 vota)
 o 'Leonora Jakupi' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15288

Sondazh: A kualifikofet s
 o 'JO nuk kualifikohet' (0 vota)
 o 'PO kualifikohet' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15232

Sondazh: Do jemi fitues?!
 o 'Po' (4 vota)
 o 'Jo' (4 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15072

Sondazh: Shqiperi : Irlande
 o '1' (15 vota)
 o 'X' (2 vota)
 o '2' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15060

Sondazh: a do jem AOP un ??????????!!!
 o 'po' (1 vota)
 o 'jo' (4 vota)
 o 'ndoshta' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14898

Sondazh: ENSTEIN NEWTON?
 o 'ENSTEIN' (2 vota)
 o 'NEWTON' (0 vota)
 o 'SCIENCE IS CRAZY' (0 vota)
 o 'TECHNOPHOBE  :buzeqeshje: ' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14704

Sondazh: A do iknit nga shqiperia nese do hiqeshin vizat
 o 'Po.' (2 vota)
 o 'Jo.' (1 vota)
 o 'Ndoshta.' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14687


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

07 04:
 o adijona (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4145

07 04:
 o kledi (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1259

07 04:
 o ertika (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1314

07 04:
 o Greta Berberi (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1479

07 04:
 o reav (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1769

07 04:
 o Romina (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1972

07 04:
 o Zana Vizitorit (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2301

07 04:
 o Fisi (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2917
 o harunharuni (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3144

07 04:
 o Kasterjot (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3728
 o Kasterjoti86 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3730

07 04:
 o Saranda25 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3882

07 04:
 o adriani (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4057

07 04:
 o Trazimi (43) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4091

07 04:
 o adriani-mig21 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4126
 o EMPORIO_ARMANI (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4532

07 04:
 o Matrix 777 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4840

07 04:
 o buli_uk (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5268

07 04:
 o dati (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6970

07 04:
 o darina25 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5417

07 04:
 o ymer (64) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6418

07 04:
 o Zezaku - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6276

07 04:
 o Spiro Kavaja (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6637

07 04:
 o detari_pa_det (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6719

08 04:
 o rudi (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=388

08 04:
 o ALJONI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=757

08 04:
 o DemoNMinD (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2504

08 04:
 o fadil (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2723

08 04:
 o enigmatike - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3294

08 04:
 o Xhuljo (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3553

08 04:
 o zdu (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3926

08 04:
 o Mirushi (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4529

08 04:
 o TULIPANI (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6038

08 04:
 o Bilbil_Mali - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6274

08 04:
 o SY_jeshili (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7232

09 04:
 o MEDEA (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=911

09 04:
 o Blerim London (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1076

09 04:
 o Mark (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1150

09 04:
 o moikani (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2033

09 04:
 o EXENTRIC (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2316


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 31-03-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 174 Anetare te rinj
 o 176 Tema te reja
 o 3,768 Postime te reja
 o 7 Sondazhe te reja

----------

